# Weber River Lures?



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

Just barely getting into the world of river fishing (boy is it fun). I used to fly fish and never caught anything but some minnows, so I was curious if anyone has had any success with lures/spinners on the Weber. If so do you mind sharing what lures/spinners/colors worked? I hear that the floating/countdown Rainbow Rapalla works as well as the brown trout pattern in size 5 and 7. If left to my own tackle I would end up throwing my Blue Fox spinner collection at them, and eventually my not nearly as impressive Roostertail collection. Any help would be much appreciated due to the fact that it is a long drive just to get skunked! That and lures costs a pretty penny these days. Thank you for any info in advance!

P.S. If you do not wish to share information....please keep the hateful commets to yourself and choose not to post. Let's not turn yet another thread into a bash festivel.


----------



## blackdog

For some unknown reason trout in the Weber don't like lures, and they really don't like foreign objects shoved through their gills either. Stick to the Jordan.


----------



## kochanut

-_O-


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

blackdog said:


> For some unknown reason trout in the Weber don't like lures, and they really don't like foreign objects shoved through their gills either. Stick to the Jordan.


Hmmmm...that's not what I heard! We will just have to see about that tho....and as for just sticking to the Jordan...no thanks blackdog.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

kochanut said:


> -_O-


Somehow I knew I would not get a serious anwser out of you either.


----------



## LOAH

The Weber is a big river and each section surely has its own "personality". Above Rockport, I've done alright for small tigers (a couple of years ago) with a fly rod, but only in a few places near the reservoir. 

Near the Croyden turnoff, I've scored a few medium sized browns on a #2 Blue Fox in gold. There were also a few misses. A Rapala also got some big swipes through there.

That's all I've got on the Weber.


----------



## ScottyP

Who wants to help you out only to see you posing in your kitchen with dead fish stretched out at arms length or rolled in the dirt on the stream bank? I don't mind giving out tips to people who practice selective harvest and good fish handling methods but you certainly do not qualify on either front. You worrying about driving too far only to get skunked also says a lot about you as a fisherman.


----------



## tye dye twins

Thanks Loah


----------



## tye dye twins

ScottyP said:


> Who wants to help you out only to see you posing in your kitchen with dead fish stretched out at arms length or rolled in the dirt on the stream bank? I don't mind giving out tips to people who practice selective harvest and good fish handling methods but you certainly do not qualify on either front. You worrying about driving too far only to get skunked also says a lot about you as a fisherman.


You guys come on "simmer down naw"! :lol: (Saturday Night Live reference don;t take offense it was ment as a joke)

Jeeze my twin was just asking a serious question, what's this need to "pick on" him for posting up a question? Is it because BFT told you guys "enough"?

Really, it is one thing to get all up in arms in response to a report/experience that you don't agree with (which I am fine with), but outright throwing out bashfull comments on a question, that is a little un-called for in my opinion. Really all you guys needed to do was not answer in this case. Just sayin.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

ScottyP said:


> You worrying about driving too far only to get skunked also says a lot about you as a fisherman.


Glad to see you are made of money but as a college student I am not. Did not know to be a true fisherman you have to have lots of money. I make less than 100 a week so a drive to the Weber is costly to me.

Let's not turn this into a bash festivel.

*PLEASE PEOPLE LET'S KEEP THIS TREAD ON TOPIC. AS WAS SAID ON BFT....ENOUGH! *


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

LOAH said:


> The Weber is a big river and each section surely has its own "personality". Above Rockport, I've done alright for small tigers (a couple of years ago) with a fly rod, but only in a few places near the reservoir.
> 
> Near the Croyden turnoff, I've scored a few medium sized browns on a #2 Blue Fox in gold. There were also a few misses. A Rapala also got some big swipes through there.
> 
> That's all I've got on the Weber.


Loah you and that Gold Blue Fox. Nothing wrong with that spinner. I have caught 100's of trout this year on that spinner. In fact it is my number 1 spinner and my 1st choice when I fish a new water. When you say Rapala do you mean Rainbow pattern or Brown Trout pattern? Thanks for giving out a serious response and all.


----------



## FC2Tuber

Spinner, jigs (feathered and plastic), Rapalas, etc all work. More importantly is being able to cast and work them in tight spots on a river... even one as big as the Weber. Catching nice fish for me usually means making a nearly perfect cast across the river in a little eddie or undercut bank and quickly getting some action on the lure. 

Also, if you are following this advice, be prepared to lose some lures.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

Ya loosing lures to the river is part of the game. Some guys I know throw their gear onto the other bank and let it "slip" into the river. They also admitted that they swim for their Rapalas quite often. Sometimes it is not what you use...but how you use it. And all I have to say to that statement is......true that. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Slow Troll

Gold and black g-7 g-5 floating Rapalas
cast up and across the river, above holes and runs. Cast right into the bank. Cast into water just inches deep, or even up onto the opposite shore. When the lure enters the water next to the bank it looks like a minnow fleeing for cover, and that often attracts a savage hit. Mmmmm Brown trout


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

Thanks Slow Troll for the advice....by any chance did you write/read this article?

http://www.redrockadventure.com/fishing ... browns.htm

We are all out there fishing cause we love the sport and I love learning new techniques and tactics from other anglers who share my passion! Thank you again Slow Troll.


----------



## JuddCT

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You worrying about driving too far only to get skunked also says a lot about you as a fisherman.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you are made of money but as a college student I am not. Did not know to be a true fisherman you have to have lots of money. I make less than 100 a week so a drive to the Weber is costly to me.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you need to get a different job if you are only making $100/week. I too was a college student not too many years ago. However, I worked full time and took night classes 4 nights/week. Maybe you need to take more night classes and get more work hours during the day instead of thinking everyone else is just "made of money". Just a thought if you are tight on money.

I'll second what LOAH said. #2 Blue Fox in Gold and Silver seems to do okay. But a fly is much better! :lol:


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

Trust me....being paid comission for a door to door salesman is tuff....and I am constantly looking for a new job...when I am not fishing of course :O--O: ! Ya I would have to agree with the fact that flys work better....it is a little more natural than spinning metal. Maybe I will try the good old fly behind the clear bobber technique...I no longer have the required patience for fly fishing. When I was 11 I started with fly fishing and only got a couple of minnows....maybe when I get bored of spinner fishing/jigging I will have to give fly fishing a second chance now that I am older.


----------



## Slow Troll

I actually had a copy of it on my computer. I Just copied what was relevant to you.
Its a lot easier then retyping. After reading it though I have had great success with the techniques. Thanks for you're great reports. Keep sticking buy you're guns.


----------



## 1morecast

I tried fly fishing it once and I got skunked, then I pulled my light action rod and used a ultra light spinner. The cast got me a 16 inch bow.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

1morecast said:


> I tried fly fishing it once and I got skunked, then I pulled my light action rod and used a ultra light spinner. The cast got me a 16 inch bow.


A 16 incher...thats a nice River Rainbow. Do you mind if I pick your brain a little  ? When you say ultra light are we talking size 0, 1 or 2....Panthermartin or Blue Fox? Can you give me a hint on the pattern/color? If this is asking too much your are welcome to say so. Your testimony gives me hope though so thank your for your response. Happy catching out there.


----------



## kochanut

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> kochanut said:
> 
> 
> 
> -_O-
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I knew I would not get a serious anwser out of you either.
Click to expand...

you wouldent get a serious answer out of me period because i dont toss hardware, not my cup of coffee to each their own. i will say if you fish above echo and below the I-80 bridge by wanship you better not have bait in your possession at all they will check your truck and ticket you for using bait in an Arty section only of the river, happened to a guy at work


----------



## Catherder

kochanut said:


> i will say if you fish above echo and below the I-80 bridge by wanship you better not have bait in your possession at all they will check your truck and ticket you for using bait in an Arty section only of the river, happened to a guy at work


And the limit is only 2 fish in the AFL section.

Why don't we get you guys to fish the Middle or the Lower Provo, instead of the Weeb. A Blue fox or Mepps spinner in gold, fished as described, will hammer them and the browns there need harvesting in a big way. Gleefully keep up to your legal limit as you like to do, and you're doing the fishery a big favor. Win-win.


----------



## .45

Catherder said:


> Why don't we get you guys to fish the Middle or the Lower Provo, instead of the Weeb. A Blue fox or Mepps spinner in gold, fished as described, will hammer them and the browns there need harvesting in a big way. Gleefully keep up to your legal limit as you like to do, and you're doing the fishery a big favor. Win-win.


Maybe that's where I fish!!! :evil:


----------



## Catherder

.45 said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we get you guys to fish the Middle or the Lower Provo, instead of the Weeb. A Blue fox or Mepps spinner in gold, fished as described, will hammer them and the browns there need harvesting in a big way. Gleefully keep up to your legal limit as you like to do, and you're doing the fishery a big favor. Win-win.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's where I fish!!! :evil:
Click to expand...

Oh, sorry about that bro. 

Wait a minute though. I've seen pics of where you fish and I didn't see the telltale signs of the LoPro or the middle. Shoulder-to-shoulder fishermen in every run. -Ov-


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

Maybe I will have to hit the lower/mid provo and the Weber? Likely just the Weber though. I talked with the one of the masters of Utah fishing and you guys have it dead on....gold, silver and rainbow rapala are the go to's. So are a few other 3 to 4 inch jigs that I am not allowed to blab about. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## brookieguy1

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Maybe I will have to hit the lower/mid provo and the Weber? Likely just the Weber though. I talked with the one of the masters of Utah fishing and you guys have it dead on....gold, silver and rainbow rapala are the go to's. So are a few other 3 to 4 inch jigs that I am not allowed to blab about. Thanks for the help guys.


What? You never spoke with me.


----------



## doody

blackdog said:


> For some unknown reason trout in the Weber don't like lures, and they really don't like foreign objects shoved through their gills either. Stick to the Jordan.


+ 1. Maybe a lesson in selective harvest is in order. I'm all for keeping a limit or two but a couple here seem to take that to the extreme. And in my opinion all kept fish should be dispatched immediately. Seen a lot of slingers bouncing around with live fish just suffocating there. Disrespectful at least.


----------



## Tuna On

Here are my three favorite lures to use.
Rapalas floating or Original 5's or smaller jointed or the regular.
Wedding Rings any color as long as they have a nickel or brass blade.
Dakota Spinners as long as they have a brass or nickel blade. 
The Dakota spinners are made in Coalville Utah less than 1/2 mile from the Weber River.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

Tuna On said:


> Dakota Spinners as long as they have a brass or nickel blade.
> The Dakota spinners are made in Coalville Utah less than 1/2 mile from the Weber River.


Thanks for the advice. I always wondered where people pick up those Dakota spinners. What color body would you suggest for this time of year?


----------



## dank80

I make less than 100 a week so a drive to the Weber is costly to me. [/quote said:


> If you're making < $100 week knocking doors, it makes me wonder if you're showing up on people's porches with the same hair dos I see in most of your fishing pictures.  Ten inch spiked hair on the top of someone's head usually doesn't exactly instill confidence with a prospect.


----------



## tye dye twins

dank80 said:


> I make less than 100 a week so a drive to the Weber is costly to me.
> If you're making < $100 week knocking doors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you seen the pics with that grey hat on? That is my work hat. Before you ask I wear it forwards, not backwards!
> 
> My boss make us wear a hat. In fact he would not hire us until the long hair was cut off. Door to door sucks but in a bad economy any work is better than no work. Things are picking up though as fall approaches. Winter is coming and we will be trying out for the ski jobs soon! 8)
Click to expand...


----------

